# Moving Pictures of Trains - Your Guess!



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here are some stills from movies with trains in them. I have made them all black and white and the same aspect ratio to make them more consistent.
All you train buffs should be able to guess the names of the movies they came from.








I will post more to guess if people are interested in doing this just for fun.









Andrew 

#1 









#2 









#3 









#4 









#5 









#6 









#7 









#8 









#9 









#10


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

OK. 

#1 is "the Train" with Burt Lancaster 
#5 is the "Great Locomotive Chase". If Disney's it would be Fest Parker 
#6 not sure of movie, but the photo is backwards 
#8 the Train again 
and I think #9 is the General 
Don't know the others.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

#8 Sink the Bismark! 
What dif I win?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

#1 and #8 are from The Train with Burt Lancaster. #2 could also be from that movie. #3 and #5 appear to be from the Disney version of the Greal Locomotive Chase. #9 may be from the silent version starring Buster Keaton. #4 is perhaps the Tittlefield Thunderbolt (not sure, have yet to see that movie.). #7 has me puzzled. Not sure if the goods vehicle looks European enough or if it is 1860s North American (Can't see whether there are trucks and truss rods.). There were similar night scenes in both The Train and Von Ryans Express, BUT the silent version of the locomotive chase could also have a scene like that. #6 appears to be Petticoat Junction - and reversed negative. #10 has me stumped. Perhaps it is from some movie about Pancho Villa? 

Oh! #7 could also be from Boxcar Bertha! It looks like a woman may be trying to get into that boxvan/boxcar.

It will be interesting to get the results. 

David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Some more clues...

#1 
















#2 
















#3


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no guesses, but what a great quiz/post. Thanks for the fun.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

My guesses #3 3:10 to Yuma #5 Emperor of the North but engine seems inconsistent. #9 Von Ryan's ? #10 Bronson or Coburn in flick about the explosive guy in Mexican Revolution. 0 for 4 is my most probable score. Ted "Zippo 6"


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Whoops, meant #8 for Von Ryan Ted


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay Andrew;

How long are you going to keep us in suspense? Inquiring minds want to know.


















Besides, the gun crew on the Balrog Catcher are itching to take on that armored locomotive.









Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dave,


It has run it's course I guess. Most were guessed correctly, eventually and you did do pretty well yourself.
'Fried Green Tomatoes' and 'The Wind in the Willows' had people stumped though. 

Andrew 










#1 'The Train'









#2 'Fried Green Tomatoes'









#3 '3:10 to Yuma' 









#4 'The Wind in the Willows' (In all the close up scenes the cab was made of plywood)









#5 'The General'









#6 'Petty Coat Junction' (Half the time the train scenes had the negative backwards to create some variation) 









#7 'Fried Green Tomatoes'









#8 'The Train'









#9 'The General'









#10 'Pancho Villa'


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Andrew;

That was fun. There are a lot of movies featuring trains, and I am sure that I personally have only seen "the tip of the iceberg."

Best,
David Meashey


----------

